

The Apple Braille Crisis. It's Got to be Fixed for the Kids - mwcampbell
http://mosen.org/index.php/the-apple-braille-crisis-its-got-to-be-fixed-for-the-kids/

======
mwcampbell
The technical solution to at least one of the problems described here is
straightforward, if somewhat inefficient: back-translate the whole string
every time a change is made. On newer iOS devices, at least, the processor
should be up to the task.

